# Safer Way to Travel by Plane, What Do You Think?



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2016)

I think this is a neat idea, providing it works as planned.  What do you think?








According to ICAO, over the past 10 years there are 8 % of all accidents happen during takeoff, landing – 21 %, cruising flights – 71 %.

The analysis of causes of accidents shows that 75% of them happen because of human factor, other - because of omission of aeromechanics.

To reduce the influence of human factor by rising up safety of airplanes is impossible. The new principles of aircraft construction are needed - possibility of collective rescuing by evacuation of them from crashing airplane in the range from several hundreds of meters to several kilometers.

In patents #88319(19) UA and #144783 RU owned by Tatarenko Vladimir Nikolaevich such aircraft construction is offered, which provides separation of the lower part of the fuselage with situated there passengers and their luggage, gradual decline of separated part and its soft landing (splashdown), afterwards providing an opportunity for its searching and finding by rescuers. 

The guaranty of success of offered airplane structure is in the fact that outlined in patents structure solutions are based on life-long checked technical solutions of landing in military transport aviation.

The existing technology of using of Kevlar and carbon composites for fuselage, wings, flaps, spoilers, ailerons, tail will be used during the design. 

It allows to partly compensate the weight of parachute system.

Preliminary calculations show that the weight of the aircraft will increase slightly.

But you will fly without fear for yourself and your family!

In which airplane will you let your relatives be?
In ordinary and inexpensive – no chance for salvation!
Or in offered one with the ticket price of 15% more but with a chance for salvation!

The questionnaire showed, that 95% of people would buy more expensive ticket.

Everyone who are interested in investing in the project of aircraft building, or who have other business offers, we ask to contact the author:

Tatarenko Vladimir,
Kiev, Ukraine


----------



## Falcon (Jan 18, 2016)

I'd pray that both chutes would open on time. 

BTW,  What happens to the pilots;  they go down in flames? (Like the USAF song suggests.)

WE live in fame or go down in flames...................LOL  NOT!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm too scared to look at it.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 18, 2016)

Pretty neat in theory, I wonder how it will work in practice.  Some good questions from Falcon, I guess if the pilots are ok they'll make their way to the passenger section.  It sure won't help if the plane explodes for whatever reason in the center of the plane.


----------



## Webgirl (Jan 18, 2016)

Great if it works!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 18, 2016)

I never worry when I fly.  My chances of winning that last Powerball (if I'd had a ticket) are greater than my dying in a plane crash.


----------

